
Ask HN: Trying to Find a Post - hibikisama
Hi HN! I created this account because I&#x27;m trying to find a post from a few days ago in regards to a programming language like Haskell. I think it had some sort of functional programming aspect to it. I was searching it through the search bar and couldn&#x27;t find it after going 15 pages deep and checking comments too.
======
hazebooth
Were you thinking about Idris 2? ([https://www.idris-
lang.org/idris-2-version-010-released.html](https://www.idris-
lang.org/idris-2-version-010-released.html))

You should use the algolia HN search, btw
([https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com))

~~~
hibikisama
Hi, I did you algolia HN search, but couldn't find it.

Sadly, this is not the language I'm looking for, but thank you for sharing it

------
ColinWright
Roughly what day, and what search terms have you tried? Can you remember any
unusual words? How long was the thread?

Was it this one?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22851823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22851823)

~~~
hibikisama
I want to say it was only 4-5 days ago max. I just remember the post had over
100 upvotes and there was a medium amount of discussion about it. I believe
the author of the language was in the comments section, but I could be
mistaken.

Sadly, it was not this language, but thank you for the link

~~~
ColinWright
If it had over 100 votes and was in the last few days you might find it by
scanning through here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

You can also look at the front page from a specific day here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2020-04-08](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2020-04-08)

Through that I found this item:

Clojure:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22797858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22797858)

And this:

IO:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22796409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22796409)

~~~
hibikisama
Thank you so much! I was able to find it by looking at the front page for a
specific day.

The language is called Pointless: [https://ptls.dev/](https://ptls.dev/). It
appears to be a scripting language with functional programming ideologies.

~~~
ColinWright
Cool ... pleased I could help.

